# Pain



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

My wife flinches in pain when I touch her down there externally. Any idea of what may be causing that. She wil be 50 this year. I wonder if it is the thought of me touching her or is it part of the menopausal change. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Can you elaborate a bit more? Is this with penetration? If so, it can be cyst or fibrosis. 

I would think if there is pain it's time to check with her doctor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

mablenc said:


> Can you elaborate a bit more? Is this with penetration? If so, it can be cyst or fibrosis.
> 
> I would think if there is pain it's time to check with her doctor.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No it's the labia and clitoris


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Is this a new development?

When she flinches, have you asked her what's wrong?


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Does she actually tell you it hurts?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Thound said:


> My wife flinches in pain when I touch her down there externally. Any idea of what may be causing that. She wil be 50 this year. I wonder if it is the thought of me touching her or is it part of the menopausal change. Thanks in advance for your help.


I think a doctor is better qualified to help you with this one.


----------



## HangingVine (Jul 1, 2013)

I would ask a doctor too.But until then a few questions.Is this all the time or most of the time or only sometimes? And does she only "flinch" initially and then stop and go on to seem to be not in pain?She could be hyper sensitive due to hormones.Also dumb question do you make sure your hands are warm?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

It could be a yeast or urine infection that has been lingering.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I asked her about it last night. She said it felt wierd. We do have an emotional disconnect for the past 10 years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Thound said:


> I asked her about it last night. She said it felt wierd. We do have an emotional disconnect for the past 10 years.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Did you ask her to define "weird"?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

SaltInWound said:


> Did you ask her to define "weird"?


No. I already knew I was strectching her boundries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I would think if she was truly in pain over the slightest touch she would get herself to a gyn right away.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Doesn't sound like a physical pain. Sounds more like she doesn't want you touching her.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I would think if she was truly in pain over the slightest touch she would get herself to a gyn right away.


QFT

Sounds like a bogus excuse to me.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Doesn't sound much like a physical issue. More of a psychological one. Ask her to see a doc, if she refuses then that should say a lot.


----------



## HangingVine (Jul 1, 2013)

Right.If she describes it as feeling weird that is different than her saying it hurts.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

How long has this been going on? Do you all still have sex at all?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

CallaLily said:


> How long has this been going on? Do you all still have sex at all?


Once a week or so. Mostly duty sex. Either she orgasms everytime or she is a great actress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

HangingVine said:


> Right.If she describes it as feeling weird that is different than her saying it hurts.


I assumed it hurt until I asked her about it last night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HangingVine (Jul 1, 2013)

Thound said:


> I assumed it hurt until I asked her about it last night.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I understand.


----------



## HangingVine (Jul 1, 2013)

Thound said:


> Once a week or so. Mostly duty sex. Either she orgasms everytime or she is a great actress.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A woman can orgasm believe it or not even if she does not want to be touched.

Please don't take me wrong I'm only mentioning to make the point.Even some women will orgasm during rape.

And or she very well could be faking it or a combination.Its not a big secret that women have been known to do a pretty good fake job to try and speed up the process if she just wants it over with.

You say its duty sex mostly that says to me she is not doing it for her own physical or emotional needs.Then she "flinches" when you just touch her?

It sounds like maybe Open Minded may be on to something.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

HangingVine said:


> A woman can orgasm believe it or not even if she does not want to be touched.
> 
> Please don't take me wrong I'm only mentioning to make the point.Even some women will orgasm during rape.
> 
> ...


Well if she is faking I wished she would be quixk about it. She wears me out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Look up labial adhesion. Can occur in the clitoral hood as well. Seemed to have been a real issue for my wife, and addressing seemed to lead to improvements for awhile. But, unfortunately, that's not all that was wrong.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

PieceOfSky said:


> Look up labial adhesion. Can occur in the clitoral hood as well. Seemed to have been a real issue for my wife, and addressing seemed to lead to improvements for awhile. But, unfortunately, that's not all that was wrong.


Thanks. I will look it up.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Thound said:


> Thanks. I will look it up.


"Clitoral adhesion" is a good search term, as is "adult labial adhesion".


----------

